# ISM Adamo Peak Saddle



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, my trusty old specialized BG Pro Ti saddle is just about finished and it's time to get a new saddle. I've been using the Adamo Podium and Racing saddles on my Road & Tri bikes and love them. I was thinking about trying out their mtb version, the Peak. Has anyone here tried it? There are no reviews and nor is there even a a product listed. I'm debating between this and the Specialized Phenom Sl Saddle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

If you like the road saddles you will like the Peak.


----------



## Steve L. Knievel (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm curious about it as well. Not sure if it's available here in Korea or not. It looks different enough that it might take some adjustment getting used to. But jewelry freedom is a welcome relief, and it looks like it provides that, as well as better sitting position for the long haul. 
Let me know what other feedback you get....I'm curious as well.


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

Just got it, I've done a few short rides and so far very promising! I like not have my balls flicked by my saddles nose-- if anything, this design makes even more sense for mtb than it does for road. I'm doing a 26 mile race saturday and I will report more. The only drawback is that it's not exactly light... c'mon ISM, Ti rails atleast!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

iceaxe said:


> if anything, this design makes even more sense for mtb than it does for road


It does. The saddles are popular with tri riders who spend extended periods riding the nose. It makes great sense offroad, you need to be able to move around. The Adamo is unique in the way it supports the sit bones in EVERY position and misses the soft spots in all of them.

Even their road saddles with Ti rails are heavy. 340g is livable though.


----------



## Steve L. Knievel (Oct 7, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't the Peak specifically designed for mountain/trail versus road?

I just can't see paying that much for bulk and weight....and I'm wondering if one of the other Adamo's would do the trick as well....the Peloton or Breakaway seem like they might. 

Tough to have to order a seat over the internet, without having set your bum in it. Don't know if it's here in Korea (yet, or even if it's planned)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Steve L. Knievel said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't the Peak specifically designed for mountain/trail versus road?
> 
> I just can't see paying that much for bulk and weight....and I'm wondering if one of the other Adamo's would do the trick as well....the Peloton or Breakaway seem like they might.
> 
> Tough to have to order a seat over the internet, without having set your bum in it. Don't know if it's here in Korea (yet, or even if it's planned)


Yes, the Peak is for MTB. The primary difference is the shape of the rearmost portion for when you are behind the saddle. Ignoring that, the road saddles will be just as good. I have used Pelotons and Breakaways. They are a bit lighter, but no Adamo saddle is lightweight.

You aren't paying for bulk and weight, you are paying for function. If you can find a lighter saddle that works the same way the story would be different. The extra 1/4 pound is a problem for people who race on scales but I can't think of a better place to spend extra grams. I would like them to update the Peak to the newer Peloton/Breakway design and get rid of the tri saddle hook that provides no function. I doubt they sell enough to justify a redesign to save 30-40 grams though.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been using the saddle for about a year now. I love it. Make sure you follow the online setup video or the saddle is completely worthless. The only major drawback is the tri hook on the back of the saddle. I have caught my Dueter's waist strap on it several times when way behind the saddle descending causing some very hairy moments.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Any follow-up? Sorry that I came to the discussion late, but I am interested in those Adamo saddles too. I recently had my first real "numbness" and I have been biking for 10 years (last two of which were some tough mtbing). I know I have a lot of other variables still in the equation, but am nonetheless interested.

Anyone else use these ISM Adamo saddles?

Ryan



iceaxe said:


> Just got it, I've done a few short rides and so far very promising! I like not have my balls flicked by my saddles nose-- if anything, this design makes even more sense for mtb than it does for road. I'm doing a 26 mile race saturday and I will report more. The only drawback is that it's not exactly light... c'mon ISM, Ti rails atleast!


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

I like it. It has a nice bit of flex to it and you have a very wide variety of postions on the saddle. Yes it is heavy, but you don't notice it when you ride. I too would like to see the hook romoved off the back as well; I wouldn't change the front of the saddle to be more like the Podium & Breakaway saddles.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. The Adamo Peak is so new, I guess, that there is relatively little information or reviews online.

So, is there a big learning curve transitioning to that type of saddle? Anything that you can noticeably not do as well as on your old saddle?

How are the Podium and Breakaway saddles' fronts different than the Peak?

Thanks again- Ryan



iceaxe said:


> I like it. It has a nice bit of flex to it and you have a very wide variety of postions on the saddle. Yes it is heavy, but you don't notice it when you ride. I too would like to see the hook romoved off the back as well; I wouldn't change the front of the saddle to be more like the Podium & Breakaway saddles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a learning curve, just an adaptation period. The Adamo saddles remove the forward contact point entirely so you may get some additional soreness on the sitbones at first. They are also wider through the nose so you need to get used to that feeling. The wider nose is easier to grab with your thighs and the saddle supports your sitbones even all the way up on the nose. To me it's a big improvement provided you don't mind the extra width.

The breakway and podium noses are more sloped than the peak. The peak nose is blunt. The peak is also tapered in the rear to help get off the back. I find the peak saddle requires more setback than other saddles so that may effect your choice of post.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered an Adamo Peak tonight. Hopefully, it's comfortable and keeps me happy and healthy. I like mountain biking too much to be concerned with doing permanent damage to my junk every time I ride.

I'll make sure to report back to MTBR after riding it a bit.

Ryan


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the peak.. I kinda have pulled that one from my options just cause its wider in the front and the back part hangs out a bit more then most sadles... The two im focusing on right now are the koobi -century prs and the cobb-drt plus... Im kinda back and forth on those two-- just not sure which one..


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

I will definitely do some sort of "review" for mtbr when I get to riding it!

The width doesn't seem like it will be as bad as the length in the back. I understand that "platform" in the back (which is not really for sitting) is there because of saddle regulations and for rail length. Not sure I am going to like 1-3 inches of less clearance, but am willing to try.

I looked at other saddles too, but most others seem to still have a nose/third point of contact. I really AM interested in the idea of a "noseless" saddle and the Adamo seems to be the best for mountain biking. My wife and I want a kid soon and I got to thinking about my sexual health.....All of the internet hoopla got me kind of scared of saddles and biking too much (which is irrational, I know). I want to continue riding into old age and figured now is a better time than ever to try something radical. I figure I can always use it on my fitness/city hardtail if it sucks on the trail.

Ryan



slideways666 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the peak.. I kinda have pulled that one from my options just cause its wider in the front and the back part hangs out a bit more then most sadles... The two im focusing on right now are the koobi -century prs and the cobb-drt plus... Im kinda back and forth on those two-- just not sure which one..


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

rmi, I really don't think the extra length in the back will bother you. I don't notice it. Regardless, you'll see one way or another.

I hope it works out for you. I love mine. With the recent comments on the Cobb MTB saddles which I was unaware of, I decided to buy one to try. I'd say it's as good a conventional saddle as I've ever tried but it can't replace an Adamo for me. I'm just too accustomed to the extra width and shape now. I'd never discourage anyone from a Cobb but I wish the Adamo's would get more press.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

What kind of bikes do you ride your saddle(s) on? How long have you had it/them? (the Adamo I mean)

Ryan



craigsj said:


> rmi, I really don't think the extra length in the back will bother you. I don't notice it. Regardless, you'll see one way or another.
> 
> I hope it works out for you. I love mine. With the recent comments on the Cobb MTB saddles which I was unaware of, I decided to buy one to try. I'd say it's as good a conventional saddle as I've ever tried but it can't replace an Adamo for me. I'm just too accustomed to the extra width and shape now. I'd never discourage anyone from a Cobb but I wish the Adamo's would get more press.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been riding Adamo saddles for about a year. I've used a Peak on all my MTBs which includes a HT, a JET, a RIP, and now a Tallboy. I have converted two local friends to Adamo, both of them riding Adamo roads. I have also converted a friend to a Cobb since he didn't like the Adamo width. 

I also use breakaways on road bikes and have tried the podium. They are quite similar.


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well--- i ordered up the cobb seat today... I figure ill try the cobb and if it doesnt work-- ill just return it.. They have a SIX MONTH no questions asked return policy.. I might even order up the koobi too and just send the one back i dont like.. 

ok a side note-- have to give props where props are due;
wow-- does cobb saddles have their act together.. I ordered the seat up at 11:30ish my time.. In less then a hour i have a order conformation email , a order shipped email and a 3rd email with a official fedex shipment conformation... In a world of businesses and people doing the bare minimum they can do to get the sale-- here is a company that so far really worked hard to create a great experience-- rare thing these days..


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

I've had mine for about 7 months now...and it's great! You'll likely experience soreness in the beginning, since it supports a different area then regular saddles, but it goes away quickly. Not much of a weight weenie, so the grams weren't a big deal.

The Peak is a bit rounded cause of how we keep adjusting position. It looked lame at first, 'til someone said it looked like a stingray. Became cool looking after that:thumbsup:


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Rainy and coldish here in northern GA, but I put in a 2 hour road/grass/concrete jungle/trail ride today. I adjusted the saddle about 20 times! 

I am surprised at how the extra width and weird shape really don't effect me moving around the saddle. 

Seems very comfortable so far. I have a little soreness, but felt good riding. Time well tell if this saddle is a winner, but I think I really like it.

I have mine pushed almost all the way to the rear (almost running out of rail). Anyone else have to run theirs so far back?

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

rmi said:


> I have mine pushed almost all the way to the rear (almost running out of rail). Anyone else have to run theirs so far back?


Yes, I don't normally use a setback post but always do with the Peak. Otherwise not much rail left.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Is that not the case with ISM's other Adamo saddles?

If I end up liking this Peak, I may buy another Adamo for my hardtail (which sees mostly road and really light trail use). Are any of their other saddles suitable for a bike like this in your opinion?

Ryan



craigsj said:


> Yes, I don't normally use a setback post but always do with the Peak. Otherwise not much rail left.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

rmi said:


> Is that not the case with ISM's other Adamo saddles?
> 
> If I end up liking this Peak, I may buy another Adamo for my hardtail (which sees mostly road and really light trail use). Are any of their other saddles suitable for a bike like this in your opinion?
> 
> Ryan


The Podium and Breakaway are newer designs that have an extended nose that is more rounded. It looks as though they need different setback but I think that's an illusion caused by the nose extension. The other models in the line are similar to the Peak and look a little odd because of the bobbed nose and a tail that extends further back than where you sit. ISM did this originally due to their need to meet Tri rules. That's also why all their older designs have a Tri hook, even the MTB one.

I think the setback requirements are similar for all, but in my case my road bikes do not have setback posts and it's not an issue. My road bikes have straight seat tubes and 73d angles whereas my MTBs are 29ers with steeper angles and bent forward seat tubes. Those things play a role. I think the need for setback with the Adamo saddles stems from Tri riders needing to ride forward and the rest of us not so much. 

I llke the Breakaway for road (Podium is the same with less padding) and have one installed on a hardtail I've been loaning to another rider. He seems to like it fine. I see no reason to avoid their road line for light trail use, the main difference being the sloped rear which helps when going off the back. Seems unlikely you would need that.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Just put a white Adamo peak on my Ironhorse MK3 this evening. Only did a few round the block laps to adjust the seating position. 

Initial thoughts: It's harder than the WTB race V it replaced. The rails are closer together in the back part of the saddle than a traditional one, which precluded me from putting my clip in bag beneath the rear of the saddle which irked me more than a little. I had to put a much smaller bag under the seat. This thing is pretty hard. I imagine that will decrease with increased use. So far the most comfortable orientation I've found is almost all the way back in the post clamp with the nose pitched ever so slightly downward. Found it too hard with the rails completely level as recommended. Definitely promising. Hope to get a ride in tomorrow. Although, here in SoCal, it'll be a muddy one!


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

First ride today ~ 10-12 mi or so. WOW, this thing is comfy! A 750% improvement at least over the WTB V. No pressure anywhere - it's really phenomenally comfortable. Will take a longer ride later this week and see how it is for 2 or 3 hours. So far so good, though - it's like riding a couch!

Have to say though, I was not impressed looking at the underside of the saddle. It has a quite crude look, even compared with the WTB, which is a fairly inexpensive saddle. For $115, I was expecting a bit higher quality workmanship. So far, that's my only complaint, though.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Took two night rides the last two nights with my Adamo saddle. I am quite liking it!

The only thing I find slightly annoying is how far pushed back I have the saddle. I am out of rail, but am finding the most comfortable seating position. The seatpost I have now claims to have about 12mm offset. With how you are supposed to position the saddle, I wish that ISM would have designed the rails differently, so that their saddles can work properly with regular seatposts. 

Hard to complain too much, though. Just for comparison, I rode around on my HT which still has a traditional saddle (that I used to ride every week and not think too much about groin pressure). Wow! To say that the Adamo relieves pressure on your junk is an understatement! I also like how, in my current saddle position, my balls are off the saddle. 

Ryan


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Another update: Went on a 2 hour road ride over the weekend on my HT. Saddle is still very comfortable and I think my sitbones have finally gotten used to bearing all the weight (as opposed to sharing some with my soft tissue).

One weird thing I did notice before leaving on my ride: I have been a little sore on the right side of my soft tissue area. This soreness kind of felt like muscle soreness and I could also notice it a little in my abdomen. When got on my bike, I realized that it must be from mounting my saddle. I rode 3 times in 3 days last week, all off road. I almost always get on my bike from standing on the left side and swinging my right leg over the saddle. With the snow on the ground, I think I was getting on and off the bike more than usual. I think the extra width of the Adamo was just touching me in an area that I wasn't used to with my old saddles, hence the little soreness. Didn't have any soreness after my two hour ride, but I stayed on the bike for the whole time.

How's everyone else's Adamo? Still good?

Ryan


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

This company has a try before you buy plan. For $25 they send you an Adamo Peak seat to try for 7 days. If you like it $20 goes towards the purchase of your seat. If you don't - well you're out $25 but you won't have a seat to offload on someone.......

http://www.trisports.com/demo-ism-adamo-peak-mountain-bike-saddle.html


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been riding my adamo's for a while now. I will echo everyone else's sentiments about having to put the seat all the way forward to achieve your riding position--it's a little annoying, but they are trying to comply with saddle length regulations. Although, I can't see anyone putting this brick on their bike for racing...it's a comfy, well designed brick, but a brick none the less. After a little more consideration, I agree with whomever said that an adamo mtb saddle based on the podium would be ideal.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

I just went for a 3 hour ride today - have not ridden in 2 weeks due to a facer that bruised a couple of ribs. So my butt was not used to riding every other day. This saddle was still like sitting on nothing. No discomfort at all, even at the end of the day. I've got the saddle set up perfectly for my geometry. I'm 6'2" with a 34" inseam. My saddle is back - I have maybe an inch left on the rails, and is pitched very slightly downward - maybe a 5 degree nose down angle. Absolutely no discomfort whatsoever. I continue to be impressed with this saddle. Well, except for the crappy haphazard stapling job on the seat underside. But, hey, that's splitting hairs at this point.


----------



## mpbrodsky (May 11, 2011)

*Good for climbing?*

I've seen some advice that a seat with an "enhanced climbing nose" might help me get in a better climbing position. Any thoughts on whither the Adamo fits the bill?


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

I've personally used the Adamo Peak, Racing, Podium and now Time trial saddles. All will give you far more seating versatility than a traditional saddle. I think the podium and breakaway offer the most positions and are the most versatile of the line, even for mtb.


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

It seems as though everyone who owns a ISM adamo saddle loves it, in contrast to regular saddles, where some people like it and some hate it. I still wonder why it's not that popular. Is it because of limited availability, radical design, weight or something else?

I'd like to buy a new saddle as well. I've got 3 bikes and all have got Fizik saddles on them. Lately, I've been doing longer rides 3-4 hours and occasionally I still have saddle soreness the day after. I'm no doctor, but that can't be good. This has got to stop. It's time for change. I'm going to order a ISM adamo peak from the interwebs, I think  No bike shop in Oslo, Norway here carries this brand.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

You can't go wrong with this saddle. I think what holds people back is the fear of trying something different. The seat isn't light either, but whatever. It's the best damn seat I've ever purchased. Well worth the money.


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

I made the decision, I ordered the ISM adamo peak in white for 106 EUR including shipping. I probably have to wait a couple of weeks before it arrives, since I have to ship it to my parents' address first and then they can forward it to me. :S

Can't wait actually  My gentleman's area is still recovering from the Fizik Tundra saddle from a ride 2 days ago


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

Absolutely no way I'd let a few grams get in the way of preserving my Master of Ceremonies!

ISM = *I*nsurance for *S*exual *M*ojo

:thumbsup:


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Any more reviews?


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

I now have the ISM adamo peak for 1 or 2 weeks. It's a lot more comfortable than the Fizik Tundra. It takes a little bit getting used to. I still haven't got it set up correctly. It takes 5 rides or so to get the setup correct. But apparantly then it will be super comfy, but even without the perfect setup: Oh boy, my privates are holding up a lot better on longer rides! I mean A LOT better. 

I think that this saddles requires about 10 to 20 mm more setback than my previous saddle. So I need to get another seatpost with more setback.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Setup should be fairly simple on these seats. Use a level to make the rails ll to the ground, and then adjust the fore/aft so that your sit bones rest sit on the slope of the seat (in front of the rearward curve.)


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for this post! I checked the Adamo Web site right away and then looked up local bike shops that carry the Adamo brand. Jack & Adams, a specialty shop focused on triathletes, carries them in Austin. I wanted to quickly see what one actually looked like and see if they had any demo saddles, but didn't want to tarry in the store since it was closing time on Saturday evening. I now have an appointment to bring my road bike in Thursday evening. They scheduled an hour to do a free bike fit with the Adamo demo saddle and then will send me off for a week to demo the saddle. How cool is that? If it works for me, they will be happy to order the mountain bike version. These saddles are expensive out the kazoo (from $150-$200) but if they really work, they are worth every penny and I'll have a good bike fit out of it. I held two of them--both had titanium rails; they actually felt quite light. 
Why the road bike? Spend more time just sitting on a road ride, hence more "discomfort" so thought I'd get that sorted out first.


----------



## chriscortez (Aug 28, 2011)

i have been using my peak for 12 months now and my butt has no complaints. If you can spend the extra grams of weight then this is it. Another good thing about this saddle is the durability of the seat cover or skin. if you buy a fizik saddle only after a few months of riding the seat cover breaks out, unlike with the adamo.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

okay guys, i think i've read just about as much as a person can read on all these saddles designed for MALE comfort, if you know what i mean, and i've concluded that the ADAMO is the company most singularly engineering for this aspect. I think Speshy does some nice work in this area too, as well as some other companies, but in the end, ADAMO specializes in this. These reviews helped me choose the saddle. 
I was one who swore off racing/riding after a particularly long and hard 40 mile race on a 29HT. I couldn't feel my junk completely for about a week...TMI, i know. But anyway, bought a nice new 29XC FS this year, and this saddle will, i'm confident, in tandem with my new ride keep me smiling on the trails for many decades to come.
If this thing works as well as you all said (and i will report back in about 2 weeks), then I can't imagine why anyone would keep with a trad saddle? Oh yeah, I know why, my Fizik Tundra looks damn sexy on my bike. But thinking of this thing as my "stingray" should help. .


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

Went through 4 different seats of various sizes & shapes (about $ 350 later) with no luck, finally ended up with the ism Adamo's on all 3 road bikes. Much better, no more numbness after the 35 mile point for me. 

Chk Craigslist.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

Just posted this in another thread; but thought I should also let you all know my opinion on the saddle. Thanks for all your input on here!

I ordered the Peak and put it on my 29er FS (Giant Anthem) today and rode close to 20 miles on the roughest cross country MI has to offer. It was amazing. The saddle feels exactly like a bike saddle should. There is, of course, no pressure between the legs; your body just sits on the two rear sit bones as God intended. I switched back and forth with my friend's HT and his Fizik saddle (mine's going on ebay) and I just can't see why all bikes aren't fitted with these ergonomic seats. They are perfectly inline with our anatomy. Easily the best, and most important, $100 I've spent on my bike ever. Wish I would have purchased one of these years ago. Do yourself a favor and if you are even contemplating getting a saddle with a cut-out in it - get this one. All the others are okay, but this is the best. Only took 2 adjustments on the trail to get it dialed right in, and it's WAY easier to dial in than a regular saddle. Good luck, Fellas. I'm sure if you go with this thing you will be AMAZED and BEWILDERED as to why everyone doesn't ride one of these. By the way, I was a little concerned before purchasing this that the lack of a real nose would affect the handling on speedy descents. I was blown away that this thing handled out of the seat just like my old saddle; you just get out, pinch a little between your thighs and lay back a bit over the back wheel like normal and it feels no different than any other saddle. As I said, I woulc only encourage everyone to get something like this saddle. I love my Peak Adamo!


----------



## Steve L. Knievel (Oct 7, 2008)

It speaks well of a company when the Operations Commander (I'd kill for a moniker like that!) gets back to you in less than 24 hours. 

I was enquiring as to best saddle choice (their online selector suggested the Prologue for me, based solely on amount ridden per week), and Dave Bunce replied that he thought the Peak would be the best choice....I wrote that I do a combination of road and trails, am 52, weigh about 100 kg (what's that, around 220, I guess), about 5' 10.5", and do around 25-50 miles per week....as much trail as I can get my hands on, but also a lot of road getting there. 

My only concern is that, after having seen a video on YT re saddle set up, that it sits rather far back relative to most saddles. I already have my cockpit positioning dialed in, and wouldn't want to have to get a new stem to compensate for sitting further back. Is this the case, or is it more optical illusion?
Also, any problems with the hook on the back, and increased width affecting maneuverability and comfort? 

Ready to pull the trigger on this one...I'm tired of feeling like I've left my junk on the trail after long rides.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Steve L. Knievel said:


> It speaks well of a company when the Operations Commander (I'd kill for a moniker like that!) gets back to you in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I was enquiring as to best saddle choice (their online selector suggested the Prologue for me, based solely on amount ridden per week), and Dave Bunce replied that he thought the Peak would be the best choice....I wrote that I do a combination of road and trails, am 52, weigh about 100 kg (what's that, around 220, I guess), about 5' 10.5", and do around 25-50 miles per week....as much trail as I can get my hands on, but also a lot of road getting there.
> 
> ...


From my understanding of these saddles, picture your existing saddle set up just like it is, and cut the nose off. That is how they are positioned. You're losing the nose, but the rest is the same. I went with the Koobi, so I don't know about the Adamo.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

The rails will land basically in the same place as your regular saddle. If anything, I slid my peak back a bit, not forward.


----------



## madamfunk (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone think this design would put more pressure on your prostate than a convention saddle?
Does it force your hips to rotate more forward or back?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

madamfunk said:


> Does anyone think this design would put more pressure on your prostate than a convention saddle?
> Does it force your hips to rotate more forward or back?


You'd be sitting on the base of your hips (sit bones) with this saddle so there is no prostate pressure. I find that the saddle allows me to rotate my hips forward or back on my own. It doesn't push them in one direction or the other. Make sure you set the saddle up correctly though. There are some videos online for the setup. I recently bought the Prologue for my road bike, and it's just as good as my Peak.


----------



## tristero (May 11, 2010)

Hello - How about a 6 month update on this saddle?

I've been riding it on my FS 29er for 6 months now and I'm still sold. Ridden it all over various kinds of terrain (road, path, trail, xtreme, etc.), and while I have had to play with the adjustment of it a bit back when I was experimenting with different stem lengths, I've had nothing but a great experience with this saddle.

I will admit - it looks weird and people often ask about it - I tell them it's the most comfortable saddle I've ridden. Then I ask them how they like their saddle...and the usual reply is: it's alright, but maybe I'll try one of those. Which leads me to believe most people are just compromising with their saddle comfort. Just because these are not in stock at bike shops (WHY?) people are afraid to try it. 

I've never seen another one out on the trail myself...did see one Cobb and the guy told me he was going to get an ISM instead...

Anyway, Love this saddle. Just did a 30 miler yesterday ( I typically ride 20 XC miles in some pretty tough terrain) and again, no discomfort anywhere along the ride at all or after.

Best saddle money can buy. Period.


----------



## kscarbel (Sep 21, 2012)

*Adamo Peak*

With Adamo Peaks on both my Giant XTC C2 mountain and Giant FCR3700 hybrid for a year now, my bottom is much happier. I'd tried other seats.....not saying they're bad, but.....I had serious numbness and all-around discomfort. Now, I'm much more comfortable. I can spend all day in the country riding without issues. It's a little pricy, but totally worth it. And Dave Bunce at ISM seems like a good guy to work with.

I put the Adamo Century on my wife's Giant FCR3700 hybrid. Dave Bunce said its slightly narrower, and popular with women.

My only issue is, I'm still not 100% sure I have the tilt adjustment just right on my XTC C2 mountain bike. The installation video conflicts with the website instructions. My rails are level, so my front "arms" are tilted slightly downward. I'm feeling excessive hand pressure, so I'm thinking to tilt my seat up a tad. Oddly, I have it tilted the same as my FCR3700 hybrid and I don't experience any discomfort on that bike. But the XTC C2 has a 21-inch frame while the FCR3700 hybrid has a 19-inch frame, so I'm more stretched out on the XTC C2. I did fore/aft adjustment on both bikes using the Knee Over Pedal Spindle (KOPS) method.


----------



## bdmiller909 (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't tried this specific Adamo, but their seats fit me really well...great company and products.


----------



## kscarbel (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm ordering a new hybrid (Giant Roam XR1) and am debating whether to stick with the Adamo Peak, or try one of the other seats. Way back when, Dave Bunce had recommended the Peak for my first hybrid. But they have more saddle choices now. Obviously it needs to be suitable to an upright riding position (I'm always concerned their saddles are biased designed for racing).


----------



## jeRdrgz (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry for reviving this, but hope you can help me please
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/adamo-peak-question-843072.html


----------



## ticobiker (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello folks!

I purchased a ISM Adamo short nose and went for a 40km ride dudes the end of my glutes hurts a lot... I dunno if this was due to adjustment or just because was my 1st time using it. I can confirm for sure the pain in your balls is gone at all 100% no pain, but the seat is not soft at all I know this for road not for MB anyway Ill keep you posted about my progress, That short nose sticks at the end of your butt when your glutes ends and the legs start I dont know how to call that part.... I am gonna ride it for some time and do some adjustment and check If I can really use it... So glutes pain or balls pain...? damn


----------



## ticobiker (Jul 21, 2013)

I found this image regarding legs parts

https://www.5bestexercises.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/leg-muscles1.gif

It exactly hurts at adductor magnus.


----------



## badsmells (Dec 1, 2004)

I wanted to let everyone know that my experience with my new Adamo peak saddle is nothing short of outstanding. I ride a minimum of 5 days a week. I do not suffer from pain or numbness, my issues are saddle sores. I have tried everything, good hygiene, good riding shorts, riding position.....nothing really worked. The day I put my butt on the peak saddle was the day the sores retreated....Ya Hoo!!! I find this saddle very comfortable, I never had saddle bone tenderness. I also found my climbing improved. I set the saddle level and mid rail just like my old saddle, and did not feel that my saddle height increased. This is one hell of a saddle, pricey but worth it, espcecialy if you get saddle sores in the midline of your Perineum


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

As I have said earlier in this thread, this saddle is all about proper set up for it to work well. I have a Peak and a Prologue on my road bike. They are great saddles, but can take a few rides for one's lower half to adjust to them.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love my new Adamo peak saddle. It creaks a little, so I'm trying to figure out how to stop that. Otherwise, very comfortable. My junk doesn't get numb anymore.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

deputydog2003 said:


> I love my new Adamo peak saddle. It creaks a little, so I'm trying to figure out how to stop that. Otherwise, very comfortable. My junk doesn't get numb anymore.


Update: it wasn't the saddle, it turned out to be the seat post. Replaced it and the creaking is gone. Still love the ism saddle. Would not go back to traditional saddle.


----------



## kongg (Mar 24, 2004)

I am gonna get the ISM Adamo Peak for my mtb newbuild. I ride a road bike too and use the Adamo Century and its one of the best investments on the rig. Its sooooo comfy and makes u wanna ride more. 

I hope ISM can come up with a Ver 2.0 for the Peak soon. Maybe with TI rails.

Kongg


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

Doe it HAVE to be the Peak for off-road/mountain biking? Would the Prologue or the newer Attack be just as good. I'm on my 2nd ride of the Attack on my Giant Defy and it's totally removed the pain in my perinuem....in fact thanks to the ISM Attack I was able to ride as far as i've ever gone.......60km - would have gone further if my legs didn't start to act up. I'm sold on the ISM Adamos....they freakin work. My first ride was painful on the sit bones and on the 2nd ride the pain has lessen quite a bit - i think on the 3rd ride my muscles and tendons would have toughen up to make the seat even more comfortable - say Bye Bye to pain in the perinieum.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

Machoman121 said:


> Doe it HAVE to be the Peak for off-road/mountain biking? Would the Prologue or the newer Attack be just as good.


I'd go with whatever works for you. If you already have another ism seat, I wouldn't spend the money on another. If you are going to buy a sets for mountain biking, get the Adamo Peak, because it has tougher edges that won't rip when you crash.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a attack model on my fsr 29er stumpy and love it had a peak the attack feels alot better for me.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

B-RAY said:


> I have a attack model on my fsr 29er stumpy and love it had a peak the attack feels alot better for me.


I've looked at my Attack - the back looks quite pointy though and it might hurt to rub against it on a downhill and when u have your chest or stomach against it.

I got back onto one of those seats with a hole in the centre - before the ISM Attack it was my better seat - although on extended rides the perinieum pain would eventuate. Now i can't bear to sit on it - i could feel how the body is resting it's entire weight on the perineum area!


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

B-RAY said:


> I have a attack model on my fsr 29er stumpy and love it had a peak the attack feels alot better for me.


I noticed the arms - the 2 prongs in front is thicker on the Attack. That will surely make the Attack more comfortable than something thinner.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

frank daleview said:


> I've personally used the Adamo Peak, Racing, Podium and now Time trial saddles. All will give you far more seating versatility than a traditional saddle. I think the podium and breakaway offer the most positions and are the most versatile of the line, even for mtb.


I'm torn between getting the Peak or the Attack. I like the concept of the Peak where it's behind slopes down but the Attack seems to have the longest and narrowest design. Please help me decide. I do have the Attack on my Giant Defy (road bike) but would like to decide quickly so that i can get an ISM seat for my off road cycling.

And did ISM redesign the Peak? There was some talk about it having an extended lip behind - i don't see that on the peak.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

B-RAY said:


> I have a attack model on my fsr 29er stumpy and love it had a peak the attack feels alot better for me.


Actually i reread your comment and i might get another Attack then......unless someone can tell me the Peak is better.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

I was going to get a peak but got a used breakaway and it works great . Also I was trying to save as much weight as possible with the titanium rails too. Even still they are on the heavy side, even that the weight is nothing compared to the under carriage having no problems. Once it is fitted right the looks and weight are in the past compared to performance and comfort. I have the Cobb it looks better and a little lighter, but just not enough clearance for the undercarriage. I won't try a another saddle, but a lighter model would be awesome. Aslo to note the breakaway looked more like a conventional saddle then the rest.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

I bought my 2nd ISM Attack (the first one was for the road bike) for mtb and it was amazing. No more pain from the perineum. I'm never going to be able to sit on a normal saddle ever again.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

This one went on my Hard Tail 29er after riding ONE city Block....
Two seasons now, just moved it to my Full squisher 27.5

View attachment 924494
View attachment 924495


Up underneath at the back of the center slot two staples popped out
letting about a one inch flap hang loose, very small and does not affect
the seat performance nor can it be seen unless I look up under the saddle...

I think I'll glue it up tight to keep the water out....

Very nice seat, If I wear it out I will buy another.....


----------



## clw (Jan 18, 2004)

Third ride last night on my new Peak. This one was mostly a long road transfer ride to the trails and back. Road rides are one position and grind, unlike my previous two rides that were off-road only where I move around a lot on the bike. Had a bit of discomfort caused by the fact that my sit bones are too far back for the chamois pad to offer any cushion. So...it was bare Lycra polishing the skin over my sit bones. My junk was fine, but...

What are you guys using for shorts that extend higher up the rear of the short? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

